# New tank pics



## whowahhhh (Apr 19, 2008)

So anyone have any idea what I should put in here. Its still a work in progress, needs live plants etc.. but waiting for cycling to get full throttle before I add them. Im thinking mnuba / malawi, but I love pike. Im afraid of trying to keep multiple pike, anyone ever have any luck doing so? Im pretty sure I have atleast 80 caves in here so Im wondering if that will help haha. Anyways let me know what you think, open to suggestions. Oh and the tank is 125 gal the first two picturea are of the whole tank (as much as I could fit) second pic = left side third pic = middle fourth = right.

http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i91/j ... G_8593.jpg

http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i91/j ... G_8586.jpg

http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i91/j ... G_8587.jpg

http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i91/j ... G_8583.jpg


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

I think it looks great!!!! The only thing I think it really needs is fish.. I would put in african rift lakes cichlids of some sort, but with a 125 gallon you could do tangs instead of mbuna... I am thining frontosa, calvus, a pair of Brichardi... And, if you don't mind mixing lakes, some dolphins would make for my ideal tank! I want a 125 so badly, I am super jealous.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

wow ... with that many caves I'd try a bunch of dwarf pikes, Cr. compressiceps. Mean suckers but I think you have hiding places covered! *lol* normal pikes group big enough to dislodge those unless you siliconed them.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

that looks awesome! Is it next to the bed? It would be cool to watch them from bed.


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

dude is that a real rock? looking nice as ****...how many pound of rock in there?


----------



## whowahhhh (Apr 19, 2008)

ya thats a good idea maybe I will look into the dwarfs or something. *** had purely mnuba before and kind of want to switch to something else. And Its all real rock. The pictures suck but all those caves go back to the very back of the tank, there all hollowed out. I built them from the inside out so its hard to really see how many there are and how far they all go back. And ya its right next to my bed. I definitely need to add some fake plants and was going to see if I could get away with a few pieces of wood. I have aragonite substrate so im hoping this will counteract any acidic properties of the wood, I will only put the wood in there if all the tanic acid is leached out first anyways so I think ILL be alright, and ya its right along side my bed, its exactly as long as my bed ha. And im thinking its about 350 lbs of rock. The red is more pourous and lighter then the black rock.


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

One of the coolest tanks I've seen on here.....it must have taken so long to set up


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

WOW WOW WOW  That is amazing. I am so jealous of that. I though my tank looked all great and everything but not anymore. You should start like an aquascaping business.


----------



## whowahhhh (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks! haha ya it took a few days..about 5 or 6 hours a day haha. I started small but slowly just kept going and finding more and more rock until the whole back of the tank was almost covered. I posted better pics in aquarium set-up. I hate to post twice, but it wont let me edit these pictures or delete this post. Thanks for the comments!


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Fantastic tank.
Just love the setup.
opcorn: 
Show us more, especially when you load it up with fish!

FYI:
I was able to view the first and last pic. The 2nd and 3rd pics have been removed.


----------



## plastic31 (Feb 4, 2008)

NEVER DISMANTLE THIS TANK!

that looks great, it if were me i would have siliconed each rock together in three or four sections so i can take it out at a later date and not have to re arrange them, that way you could keep it in the garage or something and use it later on.

but now that it is done if you want to change it just buy a new tank!


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

Hopefully you don't have any fish you need to catch!


----------



## whowahhhh (Apr 19, 2008)

haha ya I wish I could glue them now, A little late though. Someday It will come down to dismantling it and that will be a very sad day. As mentioned I have better pics in the "new tank" section under 'NEW TANK PICTURES'. I am definitely dreading the sick fish scenario, believe it or not in 4 years of keeping africans I am yet to run into that though....guess i shouldnt curse myself.


----------



## wmayes (Oct 22, 2007)

That is an amazing tank. I give it 10 stars!


----------



## plastic31 (Feb 4, 2008)

if you can see the fish that is sick or dead then perhaps using a strong siphon could bring him out of his cave so you can grab him with the net.

in theory it would work but untill it has been proven :-?


----------



## DeViANtX (Jun 19, 2007)

are the lighter color rocks a background image? the tank looks so deep(wide)


----------



## whowahhhh (Apr 19, 2008)

Nope, they are all real. I have better pictures in the "new tank setup" section . My post is "new tank pictures" (its a few posts down from the top). Thanks for all the supportive comments :thumb:


----------



## tigger101023 (Apr 24, 2007)

I was thinking that I'd love to use stacked stone and put it up against the back glass. Seeing this tank makes me all the more sure that it's still what I want to try. But what do you put up against the back glass for cushioning? Styrofoam? I was thinking maybe a piece of the foam that you can put on your mattress would work, but does that break down over time? I hope I'm not hijacking you thread, but I've started my fishless cycle and need to think about aquascaping soon.


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

Looks wonderful. I am a successful fishkeeper but none of my tanks look that nice.


----------



## ArcticCatRider (Jul 13, 2007)

Holy shizzit!Man, that is the sweetest frewakin array of rock setups, man it is awesome looking.So natural asnd realistic......Are you using 2 colors of slate?


----------



## poeticpyro (Jun 15, 2008)

holy cow incredible!!


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

It looks beautiful, but I think it would benefit from the rocks all being one color. :thumb:


----------

